# Do anyone have pictures they look huge in!!



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167


Got to say mate you do look huge.........But it could be the suit:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

HUGE :thumbup1: !!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Robw said:


> Got to say mate you do look huge.........But it could be the suit:lol: :lol: :thumb:


Thanks mate, i think :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

You're not huge..it's coz you son is smaller than you.... :tongue:

how much do ou weigh mate? must be well over 20 stones....


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, i think :confused1: :laugh:


Trust me mate you look HUGE :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> You're not huge..it's coz you son is smaller than you.... :tongue:
> 
> how much do ou weigh mate? must be well over 20 stones....


Yeah mate i know all the camera tricks!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: in that that pic im 22st slimmed down a bit now though :whistling:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

You are BIG Silver Back, but to be fair, the suits BIGGER

:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah,,, boom!!!! lol, old pic but got no recent ones


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Very impressive Physique there Kezz.. :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Kezz said:


> yeah,,, boom!!!! lol, old pic but got no recent ones


Awsome! thats the stuff :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167


Mate the question to you should be "Do you have any picture that doesn't make you look huge?" i wonder how many fights u managed to pick up :lol: :lol: i think very few.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i think any pic with you in BIG SILVER your going to look huge in!!!!


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Kezz, class physique!!

Where do you get your suits silver back? Joking aside!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Mate the question to you should be "Do you have any picture that doesn't make you look huge?" i wonder how many fights u managed to pick up :lol: :lol: i think very few.


 Yeah that would be a better title :whistling: :lol: , i've had my fair share of scraps worked on the doors for 12 years but glad to be out of all that now :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> i think any pic with you in BIG SILVER your going to look huge in!!!!


 Thanks mate :thumb: :beer:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Markc said:


>


Where did you get that pic of me in the off season mate? :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Kezz, class physique!!
> 
> Where do you get your suits silver back? Joking aside!


 Made to measure mate, pain in the @rse to get a suit when your a 21st short @rse like me :cursing:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmmm every pic silverback is in he is with a small child which makes him look huge

its like the KFC adverts where they always show kids eating from the bargain bucket instead of adults just to make the bargain buckets look much bigger than they are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Markc said:


> Hmmmm every pic silverback is in he is with a small child which makes him look huge
> 
> its like the KFC adverts where they always show kids eating from the bargain bucket instead of adults just to make the bargain buckets look much bigger than they are :lol: :lol: :lol:


You got me :whistling: :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Markc said:


> Hmmmm every pic silverback is in he is with a small child which makes him look huge
> 
> its like the KFC adverts where they always show kids eating from the bargain bucket instead of adults just to make the bargain buckets look much bigger than they are :lol: :lol: :lol:


One without a small child


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

big silver back said:


> One without a small child
> 
> View attachment 36192


Ok I believe you, but if I find out that other guy is a midget watch out :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Mate, I know you're huge but that doesn't mean you can't smile!! :laugh: Lighten up abit!

Kezz...is that the best picture you have? I can only see your face and chest on that stationary bike  (you're massive!).


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's one of me warming up before some big squats


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Markc said:


> Hmmmm every pic silverback is in he is with a small child which makes him look huge
> 
> its like the KFC adverts where they always show kids eating from the bargain bucket instead of adults just to make the bargain buckets look much bigger than they are :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd probably look like a small child next to Silverback.. :laugh: :sad:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Here's one of me warming up before some big squats


 If that does'nt make you wanna squat nothing will!!! :no:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I'd probably look like a small child next to Silverback.. :laugh: :sad:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

Fair play Silver.... your huge!!!!

Maybe one day I'll get there!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

jonnybinthemix said:


> Fair play Silver.... your huge!!!!
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get there!


 Stick with it mate you'll get there :thumb:

Now everyone get some pics up!!!!


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

since its not a competition!!  I thought I looked pretty big in my Avi.... Just walked past a pub toilet mirror, and though... Hmm chest looks pretty large, take a pic!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167





big silver back said:


> One without a small child
> 
> View attachment 36192


mate you are fukin cartoon big!!! i do not EVER want my pic taken next to you lmao


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jonnybinthemix said:


> since its not a competition!!  I thought I looked pretty big in my Avi.... Just walked past a pub toilet mirror, and though... Hmm chest looks pretty large, take a pic!


 Can't see anything from your avvy?

You've got a coat on?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Silverback has got to be the biggest on here!! fookin awesome mass monster!!!


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> Can't see anything from your avvy?
> 
> You've got a coat on?


Good point... lol!

I'll get some more pics up!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jonnybinthemix said:


> Good point... lol!
> 
> I'll get some more pics up!


 :lol:

Good lad :thumbup1:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

/stealth look at the size of me post


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be honest i have pictures where i look massive for me, usually due to oversized shirts falling in the right way

but the bar has been set far too high for me to reach so i'm out


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

heres a pic at me 21 stone before a pre contest diet and 1 of me after


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

me after 2 years training and now dieting for my first show.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pob80 said:


> heres a pic at me 21 stone before a pre contest diet and 1 of me after


Pob mate,the thread said pics that you look huge in,not an half ar$ed attempt :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate you are fukin cartoon big!!! i do not EVER want my pic taken next to you lmao


Dont say that bri, i was hoping to catch up and have a few pics at the britain mate :thumb:



Kezz said:


> Silverback has got to be the biggest on here!! fookin awesome mass monster!!!


Cheers mate  i wish that were true , some good competition on this site.. you for one :thumb:



pob80 said:


> heres a pic at me 21 stone before a pre contest diet and 1 of me after


love the off season shot, HUGE!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

hulk1 said:


> View attachment 36235
> 
> 
> View attachment 36236
> ...


 Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


thanks mate..it takes time dont it.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

hulk1 said:


> thanks mate..it takes time dont it.


For sure mate, its a marathon not a sprint!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

big silver back said:


> For sure mate, its a marathon not a sprint!! :thumbup1:


 just had a scan of your pics..huge mate.. :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

hulk1 said:


> just had a scan of your pics..huge mate.. :thumb:


 Thanks mate


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate


need to get my arms up to more like yours... :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i look huge in all my pics... only its the wrong type of huge.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> i look huge in all my pics... only its the wrong type of huge.....


I'm with you on that one brother 

I need to stay away from those pies


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not huge, but acting the big man!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

IB your mate looks like Toadie from neighbours :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You'd be suprised how often he hears that!

I have another mate who is a dead ringer for steff off neighbours!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

@Irish beast; your friend in the stripy jumper looks like toady from Neighbours!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

F*cking hell she's the spitting image.

Are you Australian?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Kezz said:


> yeah,,, boom!!!! lol, old pic but got no recent ones


great physique. nice to see synagogues offering fitness equipment too:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Nah I spent a bit of time there in 2007/08.

A few of the neighhbours cast were there doing some kind of show so I got really drunk and harassed a couple of them!

They were very pleasant though. Steff was lovely


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Nah I spent a bit of time there in 2007/08.
> 
> A few of the neighhbours cast were there doing some kind of show so I got really drunk and harassed a couple of them!
> 
> They were very pleasant though. Steff was lovely


 I don't know if your taking the p*ss or not :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wow man thats great - im a big fan of neighbours


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

GHS said:


> I don't know if your taking the p*ss or not :lol:


Deadly serious mate. Lived in Melbourne from November 07 to May 08. Ramsey street is situated on the outskirts. Never made it there but it was pretty good meeting them in the pub. Was hoping Harold Bishop might have been there but he wasn't!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Deadly serious mate. Lived in Melbourne from November 07 to May 08. Ramsey street is situated on the outskirts. Never made it there but it was pretty good meeting them in the pub. Was hoping Harold Bishop might have been there but he wasn't!


 Fair dues mate.

Australia is somwhere I will visit in a couple of years.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im thinking about going back to live there in about 18 months. It was pretty good the last time. Not as good as I thought but I think I was unlucky. Me and the missus both got jobs we hated and didn't make any friends!

:-(


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

i think i have seen makes of cars smaller than silverback- can just see the Parent teachers meetings if he turns up


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167


Mommy, why won't the sun come out :lol: Massive.



Kezz said:


> yeah,,, boom!!!! lol, old pic but got no recent ones


Think the guy on the bike has you on forearms mate :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

me (stop staring at my butt) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Khaos- that will bring the gays out


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167


You know when you drive, does the driver side wheels scrape off the arches??? :confused1: Massive!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> You know when you drive, does the driver side wheels scrape off the arches??? :confused1: Massive!!


 Ha ha thanks mate,yeah my little nissan micra has a slammin!!!! :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Ha ha thanks mate,yeah my little nissan micra has a slammin!!!! :lol:


how the feck do you fit into a micra mate? you need a Hummer:cool2:

:lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> how the feck do you fit into a micra mate? you need a Hummer:cool2:
> 
> :lol:


 I was thinking about changing it for a smart car!!! anything to look bigger mate :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

big silver back said:


> I was thinking about changing it for a smart car!!! anything to look bigger mate :whistling: :lol:


You'd need one on each foot and use them like motorized roller-skates


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> You'd need one on each foot and use them like motorized roller-skates


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big silver back said:


> I was thinking about changing it for a smart car!!! anything to look bigger mate :whistling: :lol:


Have you thought of a nice little BMX maybe? :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

pea head said:


> Have you thought of a nice little BMX maybe? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah or even a skateboard!! :lol: :lol: :lol: a few years ago while on hols in vietnam i went to a part called da-nang, not many tourists and hired a little moped to get around. You should have seen the looks i was getting off the locals, they were just stoping dead in the streets stairing and pointing at me, hilarious


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

^Did you get any pictures? :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> ^Did you get any pictures? :lol:


 I got a few somewhere i'll dig them out and put them up


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

quite happy with this pic, standing next to my mate who doesnt train tho, he's 6ft 13 stone ish.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

big silver back said:


> I got a few somewhere i'll dig them out and put them up


 :thumb:



DEJ said:


> quite happy with this pic, standing next to my mate who doesnt train tho, he's 6ft 13 stone ish.


Looking good...some bulk you have there


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Erm, couple of piccies on my profile ... its all in the lighting 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/nothing2fear-albums-2006-2009-picture5011-2009-before-keto.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/nothing2fear-albums-2006-2009-picture5010-2008.html


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, this is actually me last week :lol:

Yes, they are leather and yes, they are hot-pants.

I was holding the VK's for a friend though :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You sexy beast you


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

here's some more


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Yes, this is actually me last week :lol:
> 
> Yes, they are leather and yes, they are hot-pants.
> 
> I was holding the VK's for a friend though :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats my new avvy :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> here's some more


I think you should stop posting tbh:cursing: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> I think you should stop posting tbh:cursing: :lol:


ok then:tongue:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Photo I look my biggest in believe it or not:

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/17939470399755458821275.jpg/]

Love my back :thumb:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Photo I look my biggest in believe it or not:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my back :thumb:


lmao wtf


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Not quite what you're asking for but...










:lol:

And three years later...










I'm a little bigger now but nowhere near the old lardy me


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats 3 months? damn nice


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> lmao wtf


Problem 'Juicer'?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> thats 3 months? damn nice


I wish - was thinking of how many months ago it was whilst trying to type 3 years later. Edited it properly now.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Problem 'Juicer'?


There's no problem at all, it's just, the title is "Do anyone have pictures they look huge in!!"

Not: "Does anyone have any pictures of them with t-shirts on signed by McFly"

That's all.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> There's no problem at all, it's just, the title is "Do anyone have pictures they look huge in!!"
> 
> Not: "Does anyone have any pictures of them with t-shirts on signed by McFly"
> 
> That's all.


Huge is all relative mate, I look huge in that picture.. for me.

Not too good at making friends are you son, try not to get yourself banned again..


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

GHS said:


> IB your mate looks like Toadie from neighbours :lol:


That was my first thought lol


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Huge is all relative mate, I look huge in that picture.. for me.
> 
> Not too good at making friends are you son, try not to get yourself banned again..


LOL i have all the friends I want. Not on the internet, Son.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> There's no problem at all, it's just, the title is "Do anyone have pictures they look huge in!!"
> 
> Not: "Does anyone have any pictures of them with t-shirts on signed by McFly"
> 
> That's all.


lol says the guy who makes a size Small tshirt look baggy? lmfao. come back when you have abused gear some more mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> LOL i have all the friends I want. Not on the internet, Son.


That'll be why you get so much help when you ask for advice, and people never take the p1ss when you try to sell clothes that are 'too small' for you.

tbh based on your avi's I don't see how any clothes could be too small for you unless you're shopping in the children's section.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> tbh based on your avi's I don't see how any clothes could be too small for you unless you're shopping in the children's section.


Lmao.

That is extremely rich.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

M_at said:


> Not quite what you're asking for but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent results there bud. Like a different person.

Though that shirt in the last pic.. I keep wanting to get my red/blue anaglyph glasses out and see if the picture is 3D. :confused1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> Lmao.
> 
> That is extremely rich.


Hey atleast I embrace my size, rather than try and big myself up by telling everyone how much juice I'm pumping into myself.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

JUICERWALES said:


> LOL i have all the friends I want. Not on the internet, Son.


Am I the only one that finds this guy funny as fvck!??


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Hey atleast I embrace my size, rather than try and big myself up by telling everyone how much juice I'm pumping into myself.


I couldn't give a sh1t how much juice i put into me lol, neither should you. Wind your neck in, it's my life


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Just wondering what pics you all have of yourselfs looking BIG! In a pub, on holidays, where ever. I'll start heres one of me in a suit with my son ( i know its only the suit though :angry: :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 36167


Bloody megga.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> I couldn't give a sh1t how much juice i put into me lol, neither should you. Wind your neck in, it's my life


Yet you insist on telling us all about it.

Next time you open your trap make sure you've got results, not mgs of this that and the other.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Probably these two pics are the ones I look biggest in.

But they over 3 months old now going on 4 months so I hope things have gotten bigger.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Yet you insist on telling us all about it.
> 
> Next time you open your trap make sure you've got results, not mgs of this that and the other.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

dont dis da juice , Its the good stuff rite wales?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

MillionG said:


> Photo I look my biggest in believe it or not:
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/17939470399755458821275.jpg/]
> 
> Love my back :thumb:


Talking of Carnage... I've got a big looking picture from Carnage...

The other 2 are just to portray how much of a whore I am. And to show off my ass.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

estfna said:


> Talking of Carnage... I've got a big looking picture from Carnage...
> 
> The other 2 are just to portray how much of a whore I am. And to show off my ass.


First one's a goodun mate, chunky as fvck :thumbup1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

iwannagetbig said:


> dont dis da juice , Its the good stuff rite wales?


innit!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

estfna said:


> Talking of Carnage... I've got a big looking picture from Carnage...
> 
> The other 2 are just to portray how much of a whore I am. And to show off my ass.


The guy on the left looks like he didnt wipe his crack properly? :confused1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> The guy on the left looks like he didnt wipe his crack properly? :confused1:


haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JUICERWALES said:


> There's no problem at all, it's just, the title is "Do anyone have pictures they look huge in!!"
> 
> Not: "Does anyone have any pictures of them with t-shirts on signed by McFly"
> 
> That's all.





BigDom86 said:


> lol says the guy who makes a size Small tshirt look baggy? lmfao. come back when you have abused gear some more mate





MillionG said:


> That'll be why you get so much help when you ask for advice, and people never take the p1ss when you try to sell clothes that are 'too small' for you.
> 
> tbh based on your avi's I don't see how any clothes could be too small for you unless you're shopping in the children's section.


guys if you want to act like kids take it to another board....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

a few of you guys are close to getting banned.

This isnt a kindergarten and Im tired of reading reported posts about your meaningless kiddy arguments.

SO carry on if you like but Im dieting at the moment so its highly likely that instead of writing a post warning you I'll just hit the ban button instead.

This is a place for ADULTS

your chat very clearly shows you are CHILDREN


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> a few of you guys are close to getting banned.
> 
> This isnt a kindergarten and Im tired of reading reported posts about your meaningless kiddy arguments.
> 
> ...


yeah...now get some huge pics up Tom!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> a few of you guys are close to getting banned.
> 
> This isnt a kindergarten and Im tired of reading reported posts about your meaningless kiddy arguments.
> 
> ...


He started it! :laugh:

Sorry, I'm kidding. I'll be good. Don't hit me with the ban hammer again.. :sad::laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MillionG said:


> He started it! :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, I'm kidding. I'll be good. Don't hit me with the ban hammer again.. :sad::laugh:


serouisly are you stupid?? joke or not it is getting old now stop it or fukc off simple really


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

leonface said:


> yeah...now get some huge pics up Tom!!


a few weeks ago


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> a few weeks ago


and that pic is life size...... :thumb:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> serouisly are you stupid?? joke or not it is getting old now stop it or fukc off simple really


haha


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> a few weeks ago


As always good condition.

Though not looking like you loving the exercise at all.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Probably these two pics are the ones I look biggest in.
> 
> But they over 3 months old now going on 4 months so I hope things have gotten bigger.


Your traps are sh*t mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MillionG said:


> He started it! :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, I'm kidding. I'll be good. Don't hit me with the ban hammer again.. :sad::laugh:


ha

ha

ha

Im glad I superglued my head on this morning otherwise it would have fell off with the hilarity of that post.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> As always good condition.
> 
> Though not looking like you loving the exercise at all.


That was at the end of a particulalry heavy duty leg workout and I did some pics for Dougie for some ads.

See how white I am, lack of blood and exhaustion lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> That was at the end of a particulalry heavy duty leg workout and I did some pics for Dougie for some ads.
> 
> See how white I am, lack of blood and exhaustion lol


Must have been some "serious" ads. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Must have been some "serious" ads. :lol:


Ahhh this all makes sense now, Dougie was telling me a few weeks back he was going to do this epic ad for some of the products, based on Lord of The Rings etc

Looks like he found himself a pretty convincing hobbit - and a lord of the ring too, if rumours are to be believed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go on thats got to be worth a wee ban surely


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

COCKS

lol

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

jimbo said:


> Am I the only one that finds this guy funny as fvck!??


Yes.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Awesome Tom!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

WRT said:


> Your traps are sh*t mate :lol: :lol:


I'm trying mate, but soon I hope the men at the gym let me train in their area and not the womans area and then I think I will make some progress!! :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> a few weeks ago


Look awesome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sweet tri's in the pic tom....a bit of a headectomy and you'd be a decent looking bb'er bro x x x


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> The guy on the left looks like he didnt wipe his crack properly? :confused1:


Thank ****, I'm on the right!

Nice to know you studied the picture though...

:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> COCKS
> 
> lol
> 
> :lol:


is it true that you and Paul will be doing a Lord of the Rings re enactment thru the expression of muscular posing at the expo?

Is Dougie going to be Gandalf?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dan said:


> Yes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....Daniel.!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> is it true that you and Paul will be doing a Lord of the Rings re enactment thru the expression of muscular posing at the expo?
> 
> Is Dougie going to be Gandalf?


I've just had a mental image of one of them doing a bent over hamstring pose and the other stood behind doing and abs and thigh...

"LOOK, NO HANDS!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....Daniel.!


yoouuu rannnggg?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jimbo said:


> That was my first thought lol


erm, it was infact the man himself!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Quite like this holiday photo


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Quite like this holiday photo


 absolute unit mate :thumbup1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Quite like this holiday photo


awesome shaping!

HUGE


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Rotsocks said:


> Quite like this holiday photo


Looking huge there!! :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

estfna said:


> Thank ****, I'm on the right!
> 
> *Nice to know you studied the picture though...*
> 
> :whistling:


Studied is an understatement. I ending up having to clean my screen my face was so close!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

weeman said:


> is it true that you and Paul will be doing a Lord of the Rings re enactment thru the expression of muscular posing at the expo?
> 
> Is Dougie going to be Gandalf?


thats quite funny

for a ginger.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Big for me...or rather, lean-ish and still holding some size.


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Me halfway through bulking last year, im now on a diet haha boo


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahh sorry for the pic size :S i really messed up. If a modorator can adjust them it would be great! :$


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

klx_boy said:


> Ahh sorry for the pic size :S i really messed up. If a modorator can adjust them it would be great! :$


Looking huge mate, successful bulk by the looks of it!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

me a couple of years ago....


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

You want big - check out me avatar! I reckon I was probably at least twice what I am now in that pic (and that's not even me at my largest, either! There were no cameras with a wide enough angled lens to capture my bulk at my largest!)

Here's a bigger version: -










Here's another big pic. Dunno whether I was bigger - or slightly smaller in this one (it's only a photo of a photo; think the fleece was a 22/24, IIRC).










Finally, here's a photo taken last summer (whether I am now bigger - or smaller - than this, I am not going to divulge...)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ShrinkingViolet said:


> You want big - check out me avatar! I reckon I was probably at least twice what I am now in that pic (and that's not even me at my largest, either! There were no cameras with a wide enough angled lens to capture my bulk at my largest!)
> 
> Here's a bigger version: -
> 
> ...


 Looking good.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

GHS said:


> Looking good.


Agreed great weight loss darling xx


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers you two - you've made my day! It's not come without a price, though - struggling on the boulder-holder front, now!

Now, GHS, ya looks like someone who doesn't suffer fools gladly; maybe you'd like to point out to my ex the difference between body FAT and LBM...? I'm hovering around 8.5st at the moment (and have been as low as 7st 12). The difference is that I'm taking more care of my diet now so that, whilst I don't put on fat (and I'm being careful 'cos I'm unable to train atm) I preserve what LMM/LBM I have (and I don't know what that is because I'm crap with calipers!). He just goes on what the scales say - I go on the mirror and how my clothes fit. I keep telling him I'd FAR RATHER be 9st, fit and toned, than 8st, unfit and flabby. He'd rather it was the other way about (the feckwit!) but then he's got a fantasy about f*cking an anorexic chick (and he wanted that to be me - so I dumped him!)

The irony in all this...? He's about 2st oveweight these days (well that's what smoking 30+ joints a day does to ya!)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

all massive people are a bunch of [email protected]!!! oooh get you


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Kezz said:


> all massive people are a bunch of [email protected]!!! oooh get you


It's just pure jealousy mate:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my men are not expendable


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you fall behind and your on your own


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

DEJ said:


> It's all good competition mate don't get jealous!!!


If you are geuine fine.

But it dont come across that way to me.This a forum for people tryin to better themselves through bodybuiling and could do without a bunch of vultures fvcking with there feelings.


----------

